# problems with areca 1680 and fbsd 7



## drudge (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm having an issue with FBSD7.2 freezing at random times. 

I ran memtest+ for several days and the 8 gigs of RAM check out with 0 problems. 
I've scanned the raid5 with Arec'a McBIOS tool and it checks out with 0 problems. 
I've tested the WD HDs with WD's tool and the HDs check out with 0 problems. 
The motherboard's BIOS is up to date and the Areca's firmware is up to date.

The issue remains. At any given time, we're talking 15min after its booted up or maybe a few hours after its booted up, the entire system hangs. I dont see any error/kernel panic or anything obvious in /var/log/messages. There is no console error that is displayed or anything that I can try to reference online with. the Areca's McBIOS' event log shows no errors.

I've installed FBSD7.2 on just 1 drive on the areca card and same freezing/hanging/lockup issue occurs.

I've installed FBSD on just 1 drive plugged into the motherboard with the Areca card pulled put out of the case and the issue was no longer there.

I'm losing my mind. I really want this mail server up and running but I can't peg down where my issue is. Any thoughts, comments, tips would be appreciated.

System Info:
Supermicro 5025B-T with the X7SBE Motherboard.
400w internal PWS.
5x WD RE3s for the RAID5
1x WD Black OS drive
8GB Kingston ECC RAM
Xeon Dual-Core proc


----------



## tingo (Jul 31, 2009)

and you have of course tried a verbose boot to see if you get any messages then?


----------



## drudge (Jul 31, 2009)

How can I do that?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 1, 2009)

See if [cmd=]dmesg -a[/cmd] supplies any additional information.


----------



## phoenix (Aug 3, 2009)

drudge said:
			
		

> How can I do that?



By selecting the "Verbose Boot" option from the loader menu that appears during the boot process.    Should be option 3 or 4 or something like that (going from memory).


----------

